# Oooooh.



## dan_bo (4 Jul 2013)




----------



## marshmella (4 Jul 2013)

Come again?


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2013)




----------



## dan_bo (4 Jul 2013)

Like Potts, it's about 64% complete.


----------



## Christopher (4 Jul 2013)

What is? Your kitchen? If that is the case stop wasting time on here and get back to it!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jul 2013)

Christopher said:


> What is? Your kitchen? If that is the case stop wasting time on here and get back to it!


 
Oh you just HAD to bring that into it didnt you?


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2013)

This must be new bike related.........?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jul 2013)

You may well be "in the ball park' there young man.


----------



## VamP (5 Jul 2013)

Pictures!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jul 2013)

Patience dude patience! these things take time! (16 months' time actually...)


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2013)

Your tubes have been manipulated then?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Your tubes have been manipulated then?


 
The results'll be in saturday.


----------



## Christopher (5 Jul 2013)

Hmm, 16 months ago was roughly when you stuffed the Kaffenback into a tree at Otterspool CX was it not danny lad? Been doing some delicate work with a sledgehammer to straighten it out?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jul 2013)

Christopher said:


> Hmm, 16 months ago was roughly when you stuffed the Kaffenback into a tree at Otterspool CX was it not danny lad? Been doing some delicate work with a sledgehammer to straighten it out?


 

 more like 46 months ago mate! Still got the handlebars.....


----------



## Christopher (5 Jul 2013)

Oh well, had to mention that as well as the kitchen! Meanwhile you're being a bit coy with "Super Cyclocross Race Weapon 1" or whatever pile of old rubbish you're fiddling with.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jul 2013)

Blimey there's some names on that old thread that I haven't seen for, well, _years...._


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jul 2013)

Christopher said:


> Oh well, had to mention that as well as the kitchen! Meanwhile you're being a bit coy with "Super Cyclocross Race Weapon 1" or whatever pile of old rubbish you're fiddling with.


 

I've waited this long dude, another week or so won't hurt.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2013)




----------



## dan_bo (6 Jul 2013)

Oh yes.


----------



## Howard (7 Jul 2013)

You tease.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2013)

Custom hand built eh. Nice....


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Custom hand built eh. Nice....


 
Looks like gas pipe or scaffold pole to me


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Looks like gas pipe or scaffold pole to me



Heathen 

That's filet braised stuff, luvely jublys .


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jul 2013)

Braised fillet......... now I'm getting hungry


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jul 2013)

Anyway, I'm trying to watch the TdF highlights. Stop distracting me, I'm busy fantasising that I could do it (for 1 day at least?).


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Anyway, I'm trying to watch the TdF highlights. Stop distracting me, I'm busy fantasising that I could do it (for 1 day at least?).


 

Either way you'd look better on the bike than Froomey.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2013)




----------



## VamP (8 Jul 2013)

That does not look like cross kind of clearance between the chainstays?


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2013)

Bit deceptive- There's ample on Neil's own bike so I'm happy. Crimped stays...


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Looks like gas pipe or scaffold pole to me



Ahem. Them's SLX tubes don'cha know.


----------



## VamP (8 Jul 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Bit deceptive- There's ample on Neil's own bike so I'm happy. Crimped stays...


 
I'll take your word for it. 853?


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> I'll take your word for it. 853?


 

Them's SLX tubes don'cha know.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2013)




----------



## VamP (8 Jul 2013)

Ahhh. Vintage.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> Ahhh. Vintage.


 

Vintage? It ain't even been painted yet!

I had the tubeset sat under my desk at work for about three years before I decided to let a pro have a go at it.


----------



## Paul.G. (11 Jul 2013)

lovely, bet you can't wait. I had a steel Gunnar cross hairs built just over three years back, you just can't beat bespoke, enjoy!


----------



## Christopher (12 Jul 2013)

Nice weldage! No chainstay bridge either, looks suitable for that mud...


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2013)

NA6140 has arrived.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2013)




----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2013)

And....................

PICS sunshine !


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2013)




----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2013)




----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2013)

And now in acid etch primer. Quite like it like that actually.


----------



## Howard (31 Jul 2013)

Didn't realise you've had a fork done too. What kind of finish are you going for?


----------



## Christopher (31 Jul 2013)

Howard said:


> Didn't realise you've had a fork done too. What kind of finish are you going for?


 Glam! It's Dan! The thing will proabably turn out to be far too nice to race on will and only be used for posing at Clayton Vale on sunny days...


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jul 2013)

Christopher said:


> Glam! It's Dan! The thing will proabably turn out to be far too nice to race on will and only be used for posing at Clayton Vale on sunny days...


Or he will wrap it around a tree......
​


----------



## dan_bo (7 Aug 2013)

'Kin GROOVY.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Aug 2013)

It's actually a lot brighter than my phone will pick up as well. Almost a high-viz.


----------



## VamP (7 Aug 2013)

dan_bo said:


> It's actually a lot brighter than my phone will pick up as well. Almost a high-viz.


 
Get a wiggle on! The season is nearly upon us.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> Get a wiggle on! The season is nearly upon us.


 
I'll be on it by sunday.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Aug 2013)

Just in case you didnt notice....


----------



## Howard (8 Aug 2013)

Rad.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2013)

Oooooooooohhhhhh !


----------



## dan_bo (9 Aug 2013)

Howard said:


> Rad.


 
With a capital T.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Aug 2013)

What day is it? Oh, two more days to go......


dan_bo said:


> I'll be on it by sunday.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> What day is it? .


 
You need to leave that cheap lager alone.


----------



## Christopher (10 Aug 2013)

Looking good! ABOUT TIME. Dan are you aware the format of CX races have changed in the NW? They've split off the old fools like me (V40+) and women into a separate 40 minute race than runs before the 1 hour senior race. It's come about because of the big fields of 100+ and complaints from faster riders about all the passing they have to do. I gather that vets and women don't have to race separately and can do the 1 hour Senior race but should not complain if they do.


----------



## VamP (10 Aug 2013)

Eastern League have been doing the same for some time and London League is switching to this format this year. It effectively creates two speed Vets races as the slower ones race with the women and the faster ones with the seniors. I quite like the format as it tends to make smoother racing.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Aug 2013)

I think it's a shame to split 'em meself. Because, generally speaking, i'm crap.


----------



## VamP (12 Aug 2013)

Never mind waffling about splitting the vets race where are the completed bike pics ?


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2013)

Ran out of cable. I *did* ride it round the street though. Very nice it is too.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2013)

View attachment 27637
View attachment 27637















Rockin.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

Looks a cracker


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2013)

It is. Ride report tomorrow.


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2013)

Have you crashed it yet?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2013)

Time bro time!


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Aug 2013)

You need some of this and one of these. Then you can be a tart.


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> You need some of this and one of these. Then you can be a tart.


Do they do those saddles in 'wide'?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> You need some of this and one of these. Then you can be a tart.


 
Saddle's mint.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Do they do those saddles in 'wide'?


 

I wish I had a proper retort.

EDIT: that didn't get starred out.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

Watch the friggin trees.... One is called Potsy.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> Watch the friggin trees.... One is called Potsy.



Shhhh! Don't tell him!


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

That old Skool XT rear mech and cranks ?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> That old Skool XT rear mech and cranks ?



'89 cranks and '99 mech. Front doere top pull job.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

dan_bo said:


> '89 cranks and '99 mech. Front doere top pull job.



Oh I am good. Got LX cranks in the MTB of a similar age, and the same XT rear mech. Fab stuff that just keeps working.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Aug 2013)

Dreamy ride- Stiff, comfy and fast. Turns in quicker than me old track iron. Just gotta sort the gearing out now....

Shade over 20lbs with those land cruisers as well. Easy sub-19lbs with proper tyres on. Not that that kind of thing matters eh midget?


----------



## VamP (14 Aug 2013)

Looking good


----------

